# Chilobrachys sp "Sai Yok" Death



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Found my gorgeous girl acting odd on Monday evening so moved her to ICU. She soon flipped on her back so i assumed a moult. 12 hrs passed and she was still on her back twitching her legs. Last night fluid started appearing out of her mouth and no progress with the moult. I decided to euthanize her to end her suffering. I suspect this was some kind of internal damage. 

Am gutted but these things happen. Have not posted this for opinions but to document an illness for anyone requiring the info in the future.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Am sorry to hear that hun  ano how much you love your Chilo's


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Bab1084 said:


> Am sorry to hear that hun  ano how much you love your Chilo's


These are my favourite Chilos too. She was a lovely girl but i knew there was something wrong when she left her burrow and didnt move when i moved her enclosure. Iv got 2 left and 2 with friends 

This was her a few months ago


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear this  poor spidey. She was gorgeous.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Embo said:


> Sorry to hear this  poor spidey. She was gorgeous.


She was but there was nothing i could do. Decided in the end it wasnt worth her suffering for. Her body is being sent to a friend who needs it for some research


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Selina  Very nice looking spider too.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

yea c sai yoks are really amazing - if anyone finds any available please for the love of god let me know ive been looking for ages :-(


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gambitgareth said:


> yea c sai yoks are really amazing - if anyone finds any available please for the love of god let me know ive been looking for ages :-(


I got these off Michael Scheller hun


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

very sorry about your loss


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

gambitgareth said:


> yea c sai yoks are really amazing - if anyone finds any available please for the love of god let me know ive been looking for ages :-(


If I remember correctly Martin Goss had some at the last I.H.S. show at Doncaster, I could be wrong though :blush:

EDIT: Just looked on his website and can't see them


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Drift said:


> If I remember correctly Martin Goss had some at the last I.H.S. show at Doncaster, I could be wrong though :blush:
> 
> EDIT: Just looked on his website and can't see them


He hasnt got any in now. Think he bought some off Michael Scheller too


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The spider was still alive when these photos were taken. It was put out its misery after the photos


----------

